# Inkjet printer advice, please



## amnixed (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking for an inkjet printer which would let me do a no-hassle setup on FreeBSD 10, preferably USB or wired ethernet. I am aware of the OpenPrinting database, I'm having trouble finding there models currently sold.

Would you please give your recommendation? Printers or MFPs under $150-$200.


----------



## shepper (Jan 30, 2015)

You specifically said inkjet but with a $150 budget you can get a b/w laserjet and print at 1/10 the cost per sheet.  It would help to supply more information
Do you just want to print single b/w sheets or do you need a scanner/fax/photoprinter?  Do you intend to use cups or FreeBSD's lpr(1) print system?
You can get an overview from some of these links
W. Block's guide to buying a business class printer
lpd Printing with FreeBSD
FreeBSD Handbook Chapter 10

As far as looking at available models, I like NewEgg's search function.  You can sort by features, cost, manufacturer and also check the average cost of supplies.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2015)

When I need to print anything other than a photo, a laser is far easier and less aggravating.  For photos, I have an old Epson R200, which is supported by Gutenprint.  However, the last time I needed it to work, it could not manage to clear out the nozzles and I ended up getting the photos printed at an X-Mart.  Epson has fair support for open-source printing, at least for older printers.  No idea about newer ones.


----------



## amnixed (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you both, a good laser printer is the way to go.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2015)

FWIW, while probably outside the mentioned price range, the entire Epson Artisan line of printers work quite well on FreeBSD through print/cups at least for me. One thing to keep in mind with Epson printers is they generally have better printing quality but if your not using them very often, you need to run a cleaning cycle once a month or so to mitigate what wblock@ mentioned above from happening with the R200.


----------

